# NVIDIA Installer cannot continue-The graphics driver could not find compatible driver



## seshanth (Nov 18, 2011)

My graphic card is ---Nvidia Geforce GT 330M
I installed this new game,NFS THE RUN...when i tried to open the game it is showing the following error.."Detected Nvidia Geforce driver version 189.86.The recommended version is 285.38."
I tried to install latest version of nvidia geforce GT 330M driver from "geforce.com" website...
While installing it is showing the following error--"NVIDIA Installer cannot continue-The graphics driver could not find compatible driver".
I tried different driver software,but they are of no use... 
Please help me in solving the above problem...Thanks in advance....


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Is the graphics adapter "on-board" (ie integrated graphics)?
If so, only drivers from the PC manufacturer are compatible with it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your laptop graphics are Onboard. All OEM updates need to be download from the PC (laptop) manufacturer. Retail drivers, as you have discovered, are commonly not compatible.


----------



## seshanth (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for replies.
Do i need to buy these drivers from manufacturer ?
Is there any other way that i can run my game successfully..??


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

No you do not need to buy the drivers, they are all free. You just go to the laptop maker's website, navigate to the "drivers" or "downloads" area, select or type in your model number, then download the drivers you need.


----------



## seshanth (Nov 18, 2011)

I downloaded and installed the drivers from acer website. But,they are of no use. 
User "parantap1234" and i have got the same problem.
So,please help us to solve our problem.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

are you downloading the correct version of the driver that is compatible with your operating system?

is the game actually compatible with your system?


----------



## seshanth (Nov 18, 2011)

yup..i downloaded the correct driver..and that game is compatible with my system..
these are the specifications of my system
Model:Acer aspire 5745G
Intel core i5 (2.26 GHz)
Nvidia GeForce GT330M 1GB
4gb RAM
OS:Windows 7 ultimate-64 bit..


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

not sure how good this site is but it claims that your graphics card is not compatible with that game Need for Speed: The Run System Requirements and Need for Speed: The Run requirements for PC Games


----------



## M_Haseeb5600 (Oct 6, 2012)

mr. seshanth my laptop is also acer aspire 5745g and i also installed and runned the needforspeed the run and there was also the same error.our system requirment is not compatible with this game.thanks


----------

